
Trello Hacks and Cross-Board Workflows for Busy Entrepreneurs - inspiriting
https://inspiriting.biz/cross-board-workflows/
======
Can_Not
I gave trello a try a few days ago, just to keep track of some feature ideas
in a side project. There was a bug in the android app where your unsaved
ticket description would be deleted in unexpected ways. If I locked then
unlocked my phone, it would be gone. Lots of actions that were not "go back"
or "cancel" ended up deleting my progress.

I uninstalled very quickly, seeing that it was generally unfit for use, and
have had no issues with something called labcoat (for gitlab).

------
tschwimmer
I really tried to read this article, but the scroll hijacking is insane and
prevents me from focusing on a line as I scroll. Anyone know how I can disable
any type of scroll behavior overrides? Greasemonkey perhaps?

